# Pronunciación Eindrücke



## sayah

Hola:

Estoy preparando una presentación oral. Tengo que decir la frase: "Diese Gesamtheit der Eindrücke identifizieren die Faktoren, die ein Gebiet auszeichnen (z.B. die Produkte, die Orte, die Kunst, die Kultur, die Gastronomie, etc. des Lands)."

Tengo el problema de que no sé como pronunciar la palabra "Eindrücke", ¿Dónde recae el acento?

Sería: Eindrücke o Eindrücke

Muchas gracias.

Sayah


----------



## Fuchs

Hola Sayah, se dice Eindrücke.

Fuchs


----------



## sayah

Muchas gracias,

Sayah


----------



## Sidjanga

Los prefijos formados por proposiciones o adverbios "verdaderos"* casi siempre llevan el acento prosódico:

_das Metall an der Oberseite mit dem Finger leicht *ein*drücken / er drückt das Metall mit dem Finger *ein*
jemanden be*ein*drucken**__ / *Ein*druck auf jemanden machen_

Hay sólo pocas excepciones a esta regla, que son las palabras que adquieren otro significado según donde caiga el acento (p.ej., _[zu einer anderen Religion] *ü*bertreten _[separable]_; der *Ü*bertritt_ -- pero_: das Gesetz über*tre*ten _[no separable]).

Aparte de eso, cualquier diccionario medianamente bueno debería indicarte también la acentuación de las palabras. 

____________________________
* o, en realidad, toda palabra que tenga un sentido propio/independiente, como las que también forman parte de los *verbos separables*, donde es siempre el prefijo separable la parte que lleva el acento prosódico
** no separable por el _be_-


----------



## sayah

Miré el diccionario, y, como ha comentado, indicaba la pronunciación, pero no la acentuación de la palabra. Por eso, ante la duda, prefería preguntar.

Muchas gracias por la explicación.

Sayah


----------



## Liana

Sayah, en este diccionario puedes escuchar la pronunciación de todas las  palabras.

http://www.woerterbuch.info/?query=impresion&s=dict&l=es


----------

